# Giveaway



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Tomorrow will be my 6 year anniversary on Slingshotforum so want to do a little giveaway. This is 1/2" multiplex with

mesquite burl scales.

Rules: Must be a member of slingshotforum.com with a minimum of 100 posts

Say I'm in on this thread

I don't want to drag it out so it will run today 11/15/2016 thru Saturday 11/19/2016 @ 7PM Az.time (our time doesn't change). I will draw a name from the entries,

Good luck

Jim/rockslinger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

*I'M IN !*


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I'm in...
Thanks for the giveaway opportunity and good luck to all who enter 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats on the 6 year anniversary. 
I'm in! 
Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Congrats! I'm in!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Im in!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I hope it has been a six years considered well spent. I'm In. anic:


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm in  good luck

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Ukprelude said:


> I'm in  good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You need 4 more posts, that should be easy by Saturday.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Oh thought I was over the 100 haha should make it though 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You're darn right "I'm In". Congrats on the anniversary and thanks for all your posts and contributions to the forum.

That looks like an amazing frame and I'd be honored to shoot it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Heck yeah! I'm in for sure!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Congratulations Amigo I'm in!

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in, please!

Thanks for the generosity and congrats on 6 years!!!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in thanks for the chance


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm in!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm in!

That is beautiful mesquite 

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in. And my congrutulations to your anniversary


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

No need to send it to me but just wanted to congratulate you on six years tangled in this madness of slingshots.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats! I'm IN


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Could not think of a better way to celebrate my 100th post.

I'm in.

Thank you and congratulations.


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm in. Beautiful sling, good luck everyone.


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Im definitely in ! but im from germany ! I dont know if its possible :/


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

MedSlinger said:


> Im definitely in ! but im from germany ! I dont know if its possible :/


All things are possible if you believe! :wave:


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

rockslinger said:


> MedSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Im definitely in ! but im from germany ! I dont know if its possible :/
> ...


 Nice to hear that !!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am not in just wanted too say who ever wins getting a great slingshot I own three and all three are great slingshots


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm in! Happy anniversary rock!


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm in thanks


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Woohoo 100th post..!!
I am in on this thread baby..!! ???? 
???? ???? ????


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Garflys said:


> I'm in thanks


You need 100 posts to enter, see rules!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in. !!

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I am not in just wanted too say who ever wins getting a great slingshot I own three and all three are great slingshots


You sure you don't in?


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Congrats on 6 years! I'm in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Happy anniversary! I'm in.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I'm in!

jazz


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

sweet.! that's a beauty shooter sir..

I'm in, why not?


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

I am in !!! Thanks !!


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in. And happy anniversary!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Shewey text me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

OK guys time's up! I will draw a name from the particapants tomorrow and post the winner!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

And the winner is .....MedSlinger!

PM me your info please.

Thanks to all who entered!

Jim/rs


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Congrats @MedSlinger

And a big thanks to @rockslinger for the generous giveaway.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Congrats MedSlinger!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations to Medslinger! Any thing is possible if you just believe! See!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> Congratulations to Medslinger! Any thing is possible if you just believe! See!!


Amen! Was kinda wishing for a U.S win for the shipping but it is what it is! :rofl:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats Medslinger!

Thanx for the opportunity Rockslinger!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats Medslinger 

Thanks for the opportunity, sir


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

yeahaaa !! thank you ! im so so happy right now !!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

MedSlinger said:


> yeahaaa !! thank you ! im so so happy right now !!


Need your mailing information!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Congrats MedSlinger, and thank you rockslinger!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone !!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Congratulations MedSlinger!

Now it is your turn to offer a give away - keep the fun going!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations. . And thanks for the opportunity. .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I concur, thanks for the chance RS and have fun with it, MedSlinger!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations and enjoy your new toy


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

thank you guys  !!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

flipgun said:


> I hope it has been a six years considered well spent. I'm In. anic:


It has been!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Rockslinger thanks for the excitement man, Medslinger enjoy!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Viper010 said:


> Rockslinger thanks for the excitement man, Medslinger enjoy!


You're welcome bud!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, It's on the way to Germany!


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

I will definitely enjoy that beautiful slingshot ! Thanks viper010


----------

